# Coffee as a carpet deodorizer



## debodun (Jul 26, 2015)

I remember someplace on the Internet, I saw a method of using fresh ground coffee as a carpet deodorizer. Just sprinkle the coffee (right out of the can) onto the carpet. Let stand for several hours and vacuum. All I can say is it didn't work for me and I left the grounds on for over 24 hours. I think it actually smells worse. Maybe this method was for just certain odors. Anyone ever try this?


----------



## jujube (Jul 26, 2015)

Try bicarbonate of soda instead.  A lot cheaper than coffee; it has odor-absorbing properties and is environmentally safe, unless you are on a salt-free diet and decide to get down and lick it up - lol.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 26, 2015)

Or perhaps shampoo the rug -- a clean carpet will smell nice.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2015)

Flight attendants use coffee to deoderize the bathrooms. I don't know what they do with it, but I've seen then going into the bathrooms while tearing open foil packets of coffee.

Agree baking soda works great on carpets. Commercially made baking-soda based products like "Carpet Fresh" have added fragrance that smells really good, but I can't use anymore since I got my doggie.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2015)

I've heard that if you have coffee grounds in a bowl or container in a room for several days it will deodorize the room by absorbing unwanted odors, then you throw out the grounds.  I never heard of putting them directly on the carpet, and not surprised that it didn't work.  I would use baking soda too, make sure the carpet is dry before sprinkling, brush it in and let it sit for awhile, then vacuum.  I'm like you RadishRose, I don't use those carpet fresh products anymore, try not to make my pets inhale too many chemicals, etc.


----------

